# Spurs All Business At Shootaround



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> OKLAHOMA CITY -- With Manu Ginobili's season-ending injury fresh on their minds, the Spurs were all business at their morning shootaround at Ford Center on Tuesday morning.
> 
> There was none of the typical pre-game jocularity often seen in the latter stages of the light practice sessions. Instead, most of the players quietly did some extra shooting, including Roger Mason Jr., who goes back into the starting lineup at shooting guard.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.mysanantonio.com/weblogs/courtside/2009/04/spurs-all-busin.html


----------

